# 10mm Auto Build Up



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Built this a few months ago when we ran out of Mauser projects.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

After those pics, it was Bead blasted with 240 and parkerized black. Turned out real nice.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! Was barrel fitting a big deal? Whose barrel did you use?


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

It was an 'In the bin" barrel, as it was in a bin with some others. Marked 10mm Auto, but nothing else. The inside of the frame needed 5 minutes of stoning, and we ordered the correct barrel bushing, and that was about it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

What parts did you use as your main parts.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

The slide I believe was a Fusion, and the frame was one we had in the bin. It was actually marked "Gibbs Rifle Co". and I was told gibbs sold a few 1911's with their name on them at one time. The rest of the parts were milsurps and takeoffs from various Springfields, RIA's, etc.


----------

